# Games night



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm sick to death of playing some little idiot who either chats crap all the time or cheats. I cant get a lap in online inf F1 as they just treat it as a demo derby. Anyone up for an xb360 night? I have f1 forza 3 and mw2 and black ops if anyones up for a DW night?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Im getting into F1 more now i can play it with my wheel. Up for a game at some point yeah :thumb:


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

black ops for me on the egg box gimme an add 
< ben16v


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

would be up for a few games of Forza 3 or MW2, haven't used my wheel in a while.

maybe a game of car football? always a good laugh


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm up for Black Ops.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Count me in ! im always up for F3/COD xbox


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in...
Gamertag: S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I am in, played blops with a few guys on here HouGT


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm up for black ops when daughter falls of to sleep hopefully within the hour  add me I'm on 360 GT is nitef1re we should try & get enough dw members on and setup a private match? Anyone wanna create a new thread for it?


----------

